# Copper lines how long can you go?



## dattjacobs (Sep 7, 2009)

My install guy wants to use 28 ft of 1/2 copper on the roll. Is that good or no. To install a jotul 600 dv. 

Thanks agian, Todd cold in michigan


----------



## North of 60 (Sep 7, 2009)

More info required. How many BTUS is the unit? What fuel, LP or NG and what pressure is available to be running to the appliance? . Is it coming in from the main house reg and manifold? Will this change your longest measured run for the house?
A permit should be pulled by the contractor before work is started. If your permit system is operating correctly, the install will be either inspected or the installer will provide the correct information of his install to the authority of having jurisdiction before he can proceed.  Thats how it works in these parts anyhow.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 7, 2009)

Like north of 60 indicated, the type of fuel will determine if a diameter of this length will give 
you the volume of fuel you need for the appliance to function correctly...
If it's the only appliance on the system, there shouldn't be a problem,
although 3/8 copper will do the job adequately for LP...
It may deliver what you need on an NG system if it's the only appliance on that system
If it's an NG unit, & there are other appliances on the system, there are formulae to
calculate the amount of volume required based on the total length of piping on the system.
Hopefully your gas line guy did the homework & will install your system correctly...


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 7, 2009)

Just ask him if he calculated the longest run to make sure the lines will handle the BTUs needed. If he has no clue what you are talking about.... maybe he should not be installing gas lines.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 7, 2009)

i have the gas flow capacity tables from nfpa 54/ansi z223
shoot me a message if you'd like me to email them to you!

we havnt used copper here for ages,  its not to code here for new installs. only ward flex/ track pipe, or black iron...

any idea why he is specing copper??


----------



## jtp10181 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wood Heat Stoves said:
			
		

> any idea why he is specing copper??



My guess is: easy and cheap.

We use all CSST flex (trac pipe or gastite) and iron pipe as well. I hate copper gas lines.


----------



## dattjacobs (Sep 8, 2009)

How much will the csst flex pipe cost me for 25 feet?


----------



## dattjacobs (Sep 8, 2009)

I have ng and its not the longest run in the home it will be the first on the line. I have black pipe I think its 1 inch from the outside. I'm installing a 40,000 btu jotul 600 dv stove. House is new.


----------

